# Broken Ankle on 18 footer in Black Canyon



## Curtis_Elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

A member of our party broke her ankle on the 18 footer last week. I went first with left angle and a 45 degree landing. Two others followed with similar approaches and clean landings. The fourth member of our party launched off the right side of the tounge with a left stroke instead of a right stroke, leaned back (bad), and pitoned off a submerged rock. With the help of the park service, we got her helicoptered out in about 24 hours. 

This isn't a new hazard per se, but just another reminder that this drop isn't totally clean. Go left and hit your boof or figure out a sneak/rappell/portage.


----------



## kayaker (Oct 29, 2003)

*broke ankle*

Curtis:
good advice, and sorry to hear about the accident, hope she is recovering well.
Do you have any pix from your trip?

Here's to keeping your boof on, left side of the tongue at the 18'er, and UP!


----------



## Curtis_Elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

I actually have video of the accident. I'm supposed to get more video from my friend that has the helicopter rescue from the canyon floor and other video from a guy who shot the rescue from the rim. And, one guy snapped a pic of her ankle post-injury. Look for it on a coming issue of LVM. If it doesn't make the cut, I'll post clips on the net.


----------



## bowen (Feb 10, 2004)

Curtis,

I hope that your friend is well and that none of you got ivy too bad. We went by to check on your boats, and Milo brought the camera out...We will be down there a few more times this year, so send an email to [email protected] if you still need help with anything.

I have pitoned this drop @ 800 cfs with a full boat and it hurts like hell. The next chute to the left of the mainline is very runnable. Its actually a little slide that we all ran...just teeter-totter at the lip and pull yourself over the edge. 

I have been working on a canyon video project, and would love to use some of your footage if possible. I can pay you for a mini-dv tape if you could send me some footage. I have a friend hat works for belowzerodigital.com that is editing some upcoming projects for LVM and CKS...let me know what you think. God luck, Bryan Owen


----------



## Curtis_Elwood (Apr 18, 2005)

Thanks Bryan. Di is doing well. She's got some hardware on and in her ankle, but she's a trooper. She's probably still looking at a couple of more surgeries. 

Good to know about the sneak route on the 18 footer. It would have saved the two guys that were in line after Di a ton of trouble. They spent a long time portaging the drop after the accident. 

I'm trying to collect all of the video now. Milo is supposed to be shipping my camera back to me soon. We should also have quite a bit of video after I can round it all up. Even some pics of her ankle. I plan to submit it to LVM. If they do feature it, I'm sure they'd like to have the first crack at showing it publically. After that, or if they don't want it, I'll definitely send you the tape. No worries about paying for a tape. You guys and Milo went way out of your way for me. I'll let you know when I get it all rounded up. It may take a couple of months to get everything.

Hopefully the park service went down this weekend and were able to retrieve our gear. I'll know more on Monday. 

Keep in touch.

Curtis 
[email protected]


----------



## badkins (Oct 30, 2003)

Yowsa, that sucks! As someone who had a season ending injury to their ankle this summer I can certainly sympathise! I fortunately was able to paddle out but a month and a half later I still cannot paddle.


----------

